# I need a badass girls name, suggestions please!!



## akire01

So I want my daughter to have a more androgynous name than overly feminine....I want it to be strong and badass:) Anyone have any suggestions, I just can't find the "one"!


----------



## Reidfidleir

I've Known some girls named brianne (pronounced Brian) and riain (pronounced Ryan ). Pretty androgynous IMHO.


----------



## LoveMyBaby786

I instantly thought of blossom, bubbles and buttercup from the powerpuff girls when i read the title! Lol

How about something like Megan?


----------



## Glowbug

I think Harlow or Harper are cool girl names.


----------



## Kage76

hunter?


----------



## kiwii

My husband and I like Priscilla and Ophelia. While girly, they're still a little more edgy.


----------



## annie00

i am namin my lil girl if its a girl Bentley

How about alana beth


----------



## Mzladyk

Have you thought about Parker or Austin?


----------



## lillichloe

Rogue maybe


----------



## greats

I knew a girl in college who's name was Ryane and another girl I used to work with was Ryanne. Both pronounced their names Ryan.


----------



## akire01

Thanks ladies! All good ideas! What do u think about Charley or Cullen and call her Culley? Or Audrey and call her Audi?


----------



## hannahhlove

Personally not a fan of Charley or Cullen/Cully. Audrey/Audi is nice though.

Some names that aren't as popular and common I've heard of -
Aurora (Rory or Auri(Are-ee))
Anastyn
Adalaide
Walker


----------



## darkstar

I love Charley for a girl. We're going with Sequoia which is more of a boys name but I've known a girl with it and I mentioned it to OH and he won't hear of any other names now lol.


----------



## katealim

I know a little girl named Dylan.


----------



## DittyByrd

Shea
Rayne 
Reid


----------



## starah

Ryanne, Charlee, Harper, Sam, Logan, Lou- short for Louise or Louisa, Roni- short for Veronica


----------



## xzaviorsmommy

Raiden like from mortal kombat haha. 

Or Audrina.


----------



## beth30

I like Dylan for a badass girl's name! It reminds me of Drew Barrymore kicking ass on Charlie's Angels!


----------



## miss cakes

frankie
roxy
Bo
indy
blaze


----------



## lovelylisa84

Rayne, Harlow, Harper, Ryder, Charlie, Jazz, Bailey,Teagan,Kyle, Taylor,Dakota, Harley,Corrine, Coraline,Emery, Morgan, Sam, Brynn, Jade, Justice, London, Kadin, Parker, Bliss, Blair,Cadence, Cruz, Eden, Esme, Riley, Selah, Skye


----------



## lovelylisa84

akire01 said:


> Thanks ladies! All good ideas! What do u think about Charley or Cullen and call her Culley? Or Audrey and call her Audi?

I love the name Charley or Charlie for a girl. It's cute.


----------



## amotherslove

love the name cameron for a girl<3


----------



## Beankeeper

Blake or Blair are quite androgynous, and I like Dylan or Charley


----------



## Zephram

Cameron was my pick too!


----------



## silver lady

Charlie Harper or Roxanne


----------



## x Helen x

Bobbie or Andie?


----------



## Summerkids

I like:

Tyler
Skye
Dylan
Briana


----------



## Jendell88

Rosale, Renesme


----------



## bitethebullet

Connie, Georgie, Harry, Lois (or Lewis).


----------



## gaer

Blake?


----------



## akire01

WOW! Thanks so much ladies!!!!!! Great ideas! I love Dylan too but one of my friends named her daughter Dylan :( Alot of you seem to like Charlie ...my husband said he will only agree to Charlie if her name is actually Charlotte and I am not a huge fan of Charlotte...thats my only hang up with Charlie!


----------



## BUGaBOO

Cameron, Charlie, Jules, Taylor, Jordyn, Evan, 
Phoenix, Rowan, Tyler


----------



## Bumblebeee

I think Roxy is the most kick-ass girls name ever!! I love it! Short for Roxanne normally I think, but correct me if i'm wrong!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Aubrey?

Teagan?

Skylah?

Esmee?

Sapphire?

Saffron?

Briar?

Jamie / Jamie-lee?

Saxon?

Harley?

Brooke?


----------



## miss cakes

you could also pick a name that means the bravest or brave like kelsey,valerie,susanna,bridget,jade just a suggestion x


----------



## lovelylisa84

x Helen x said:


> Bobbie or Andie?

I love the name Andie!


----------



## silver_dimond

I was going to suggest Andie too lol also love roxy x


----------



## akire01

miss cakes said:


> you could also pick a name that means the bravest or brave like kelsey,valerie,susanna,bridget,jade just a suggestion x


Thats a great idea! Thanks!


----------



## akire01

lovelylisa84 said:


> x Helen x said:
> 
> 
> Bobbie or Andie?
> 
> I love the name Andie!Click to expand...


Andie is very cute!!!!


----------



## akire01

xxxjessxxx said:


> Aubrey?
> 
> Teagan?
> 
> Skylah?
> 
> Esmee?
> 
> Sapphire?
> 
> Saffron?
> 
> Briar?
> 
> Jamie / Jamie-lee?
> 
> Saxon?
> 
> Harley?
> 
> Brooke?

Wow, thanks! I thought about Briar....I think that's pretty cute!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

My mum was going to call my sister it, but she went for Ellie instead :)
She was going to call me Autumn but she went for Jessie (not Jessica lol) xx


----------



## sarah1989

I know a girl who is named Kyle


----------



## skc22

Frankie
Jade
Alexis/Alexa/Alexia (bit biased towards these names lol)
Ebony
Mikayla
Zara
Ivy
Indie
Farrah
Tabitha
Bindi


----------



## Cheska

Billie? 

I like Riley and roxy!


----------



## pinklollipop

I know someone that named their daughter Syren.


----------



## kiki04

I love Roxy and Andie <3


----------



## LaraJJ

Foxe
Isis
Phoenix
Bea
Stella
Carmen
Aisha
Lyra

Instead of Charlotte, how about Charmaine?


----------



## sara1786

I've also seen it spelled as Rhyan



Reidfidleir said:


> I've Known some girls named brianne (pronounced Brian) and riain (pronounced Ryan ). Pretty androgynous IMHO.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Alex
Ryann
Nikki
Sam
Lex
Dannie
Dylan
Frankie


----------



## NennaKay

If you and your OH are good for Charlie, you could always shorten it:

Charlotte
Charlize
Charlamaine
Charmaine
Charity
Charla
Charlene
Charlee -- A bit more feminine spelling
Charissa

Best of luck to you!! :flower:


----------



## LoolaBear

I like Blaine for a girl, with a girlie girl name it sounds amazing like Blaine Amelia


----------



## PocoHR

I like Charlie for a girl. I also think for "badass" names, Kira is good. I don't know why, but I feel like girls named Kira are tough


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

I really dislike when parents give boy names to their girls, it makes life hard for boys with the same names. But I love Kira! Perhaps a simple girl's name like that would be a great choice rather than a misspelled boys' name?


----------



## diggory77

Don't know if it's already been suggested, but I love Brody! X


----------



## Ecologirl

Some people have already mentioned Dylan which I love, but I know you said you can't have that one. I also like:
Bille
Carys
Brenna 
Fern
Piper
Samaire
Amara
Scarlett
Sienna
Zoe

Good luck! xo


----------



## sara1786

Randi or Andi
Ripley
Blaze
Storm


----------



## Mom To 2

I know a baby named FrankieJane, I love it, parents call her Frankie.


----------



## sara1786

sara1786 said:


> Randi or Andi
> Ripley
> Blaze
> Storm

I also like: 

Slade
Edon (Eden) 
Tanner
Phoenix


----------



## Doodlebug.

I like frankie, or keelin :)


----------



## highhopes19

I've always loved the name shay for a girl:flower:


----------



## AngelofTroy

I love Roxy!

Also thought of Zara, Lita or Harper.


----------



## Mummy2B21

Karis
Koral
Karina
Daphne
Dion
Darcy
Danica
Daina
Gretchen
Andrea
Tamsin
Prue


----------

